# recurrent sore throats?



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Just wondering do any of you have a problem with recurrent sore throats with your CFS/ME or Fibro?I seem to get a sore throat about 2-3 times a year, but my problem is I cant shift it when I get them and I find them thoroughly exhausting. I always firstly get pain and inflammation, then I produce a hacking tickly cough and alot of mucus and I find them totally disabling.I have one at the moment, all my muscles in my chest and back are sore from coughing, I feel totally ill (and its only a sore throat







) and I cant get rid. I have been off work 5 days with it and I'm having to lie to my employers about the reason because how pathetic it must seem to phone in sick with a 'sore throat'. I'm going to be in big trouble when I go back because I'm already on report for my high amount of sick leave.Any advice on how to banish them? I've tried the usual cough medicine, antiseptic throat pastilles etc and they dont touch it.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes Clair, sadly this is the classic ME/CFIDS symptom. Usually, when I get my sore throats, my lymph glands in my neck are swollen and tender, and I'll often run a low grade fever.I haven't found anything that helps, sadly. Maybe try gargling with salt water? I also like peppermint tea with honey in it - It gives me temporary relief from a sore throat. Wish I had better advice...Sorry! It is terrible to feel so sick.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hmm now im confused, I've had no improvment at all in a week and this morning when I coughed up mucus it came out green - previously it has always been clear...now I can't remember does that mean theres a bacterial infection there? its certainly not from a cold because I don't have a cold.I've tried looking in mirror down the back of my throat and I can't see any spots or anything.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've always heard that colored mucous means infection...But I don't know if that's really accurate. I've had colored phlegm, etc before, and still got better on my own.I tried looking this up on WebMD and another family doctor site, but couldn't find any info about it. You might want to call the doc if it doesn't get better soon!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you been tested for asthma or anything like that.The serious coughing up mucus thing sounds like my asthma.Usually the doctor is only concerned about what I am coughing up out of the lungs if it is yellow or green.FWIW, when my asthma kicks up it can be very exhausting even though I don't have CF or FM. Infections like a cold or something tend to set it off.With the coughing I'd call in with bronchitis rather than a sore throat, but that is me.look at this http://www.healthynj.org/dis-con/bronchitis/main.htm


> quote:Infectious bronchitis generally begins with the symptoms of a common cold: runny nose, sore throat, fatigue, chilliness, and back and muscle aches. A slight fever (100Â° to 101Â° F) may be present. The onset of cough (usually dry at first) signals the beginning of acute bronchitis. With viral bronchitis, small amounts of white mucus are often coughed up. When the coughed-up mucus changes from white to green or yellow, the condition may have been complicated by a bacterial infection.


Which talks about the green/yellow mucus. I think it is time to call the doctor, and since you get this several times a year maybe talking to them about asthma. I have never gotten to where I really do the wheeze/can't breathe thing, but the cough and cough until the ribs hurt and still keep coughing is what my asthma feels like. It may be worth if you are the experimental type and you don't have a lot of issues with heart rate or blood pressure to get a thing of primatene mist and see if it eases it up to see if asthma could be an issue for you. Most of the OTC stuff messes with my heart rate a lot, but I've used it in a pinch and it helps.K.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Funny you mention that Kath M - I had acute bronchitis as a child on and off for fourteen years, so I know the symptoms for that very well and luckily it isn't quite the same (I'm not barking like a seal for one!)







I dont know what it is but it bothers me that at least every few years this goes on and on for months until I eventually shake whatever it is, 2 years ago I had it constantly for two and a half months. I have seem to have this on/off history of periods of time when I'm beset with throat/chest infections then I'm fine again for a while.My ribs, back and lower abdomen all hurt from coughing so much last night, I vomited three times yesterday because of coughing fits and got barely any sleep overnight because mucus kept irritating my throat and waking me up to cough.I went to the doctors today, she gave me antibiotics and was very vague she couldn't tell me what the problem was. she listened to my chest and said she couldn't hear any crackles of infection which I suppose is a good point, she wasn't sure if it was viral or bacterial. I didnt remember til I got outside that she didnt even ask to look down my throat which usually happens very remiss of her!







Anyway, she didn't know so she sent me packing with some antibiotics saying if it was bacterial that would clear it up, and if it was viral it should go on its own. I was told to avoid the hospital wards for three days in case I infect anyone







they probably gave it to me!







Steam seems to be about the only thing that helps so I'm going to have my head over the washing-up bowl constantly for a few days I think - the dishes will come out smelling menthol







keep your fingers crossed for me,







Clair xx


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Well the antibiotics worked a treat! NOT!Had one dose and now I feel worse than I ever did before, headache, nausea and dizziness.Emergency doc reckons im sensitive to it, but try again tomorrow to check. Back to square 1 and the cough medicine I think.Bah Humbug!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

A frustrating situation!!I hope you feel better soon, despite your doc.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Clair, I also started having sore throats the past year. Not sure what is causing it, but it last for a few days and then disappears. I think I'm coming down with a cold, but nothing happens.Then 3 weeks ago I did get a sore throat, followed by a nasty cold. I'm very croaky still and coughing at night a lot. I'm starting to wonder if it's allergies/asthma. I started using my puffer last night because the coughing was keeping me up and it seemed to help.The other thing I'm wondering is when I get a bad case of GERD (reflux) I tend to cough a bit. Have you had that checked out?


----------



## 22680 (May 12, 2005)

Firstly, Hi, I'm new







I suffer from CFS and sore throats have been a reoccuring theme throughout my life. I've had tonsilitis-type sickness usually twice a year for as long as I can remember. One thing I find it tied in with is allergies - if I eat badly, especially lots of wheat/grains/carbs, then it can flare up. If I feel a sore throat coming on, I try to avoid allergens (wheat, grains, and also dairy), eat fresh salad-type meals and drink lots of water. I also like to put Sodium Ascorbate (the non-acidic form of Vitamin C) in my water bottle. Also my local health food store sells some fantastic natural lozenges called 'throat-clear' that have echinacea and various other herb extracts that work a treat.Hope these things help.


----------

